# Tattoo...of Reuben



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I was surprised when I asked around how few people have tattoos of their fur kids!
I began getting inked on my 40th birthday...a memorial for my 1st cat inthe form of a Maneki Neko, then started adding one neko for each cat!
Reuben's portrait is the most special and I wanted to share it with you all!
Jill










BTW...Reuben has his own MySpace page...if you're on MySpace...he'd LOVE to have you as a friend!
http://www.myspace.com/reubenbluechihuahua


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow, thats really good. The tattoo artist really captured Reuben.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That's gorgeous! It looks just like him. If I was to ever get a tattoo it would be on my babies, except that with 5 it would have to be a HUGE tattoo :tongue5:


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats a great tatoo.. looks so real! Congrats


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you all!!! The artist did a REMARKABLE job on the fur especially...Reuben is a blue brindle with white, creme and tan markings! He rocked it!
Katie...:tongue4:you'd need a lot of 'real estate' to put 5 pups in one area...lol!!!
Jill


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! Great job! Your tattoo is gorgeous!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Great Tattoo! Ok, now I am gonna have to get another tattoo. ItZy is not on me, yet! Lol!


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG! I love it. I was just talking to someone about getting my babies inked on me


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

The tattoo looks just like Reuben.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

WOW that is one talented artist it looks exactlly like him


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Squeee! Thank you all!
Anyone who DOES get ink...you've got to come back here and show it!
Meanwhile, I'm hoping to get a photo of Reuben, nose to nose, with his portrait...wouldn't that be cute?
Jill


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

That is lovely - I love my dogs but I dont' like pain. LOL I think I will get something else for my 40th in September


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

I have always wanted a cartoon tattoo of my girls (BT and Pug) and now that I have Lucas I will need an even bigger one!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is fabulous!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Jill said:


> Squeee! Thank you all!
> Anyone who DOES get ink...you've got to come back here and show it!
> Meanwhile, I'm hoping to get a photo of Reuben, nose to nose, with his portrait...wouldn't that be cute?
> Jill


Speaking of Reuben..... We could do with some more pictures of him  I have a chi tattoo, It's more of a cartoon thing though.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

That is one absolutely amazing tat!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

That's an adorable cartoon tat! I love it...why is there a 'slain' shark on his shield? I must know the story!
Jill
PS...I posted on another thread about Reuben's recent accident and added a few new photos if you'd like to see...you can also click on my banner and see some baby photos...I will post newer ones to the Photo thread soon!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow thats a really nice tattoo, I keep putting off getting a new one as I'm planning on getting angel wings put across my back, but time and cost is stopping me atm, I've got a design sketched up of Zero with angel wings to put on the back of my neck at some point, I need to add Mai now so I might have her with bat wings next to him or something as everyone says she looks like a flying fox.

lol you've made me want another tattoo now.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry 'bout that! I'm always Jonesing for a new tattoo...I think that your idea of the angel/devoil dog is wonderful!!!
Jill


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

wow that's really cool. my dh won't let me get a tattoo though :foxes15:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That turned out AMAZING! I love it! Reuben is such a gorgeous guy!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Jill said:


> That's an adorable cartoon tat! I love it...why is there a 'slain' shark on his shield? I must know the story!
> Jill
> PS...I posted on another thread about Reuben's recent accident and added a few new photos if you'd like to see...you can also click on my banner and see some baby photos...I will post newer ones to the Photo thread soon!


That's actually not a shark, It's a Nosferatuna (vampire tuna). One of my friends read about those in a tabloid and I decided I liked that. The owl is based off of a talking owl that was a familiar for my character in D&D. The chest on legs is called the luggage. It is loyal to it's owner and eats people it doesn't like (which is pretty much everyone else)


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

kipbug said:


> That's actually not a shark, It's a Nosferatuna (vampire tuna). One of my friends read about those in a tabloid and I decided I liked that. The owl is based off of a talking owl that was a familiar for my character in D&D. The chest on legs is called the luggage. It is loyal to it's owner and eats people it doesn't like (which is pretty much everyone else)



FABULOUS, interesting, hilarious stories!!! Love it! Nosferatuna!!!!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I love the tattoos! I absolutely love portrait tattoos and the one of Reuben is so good. It is am am azing likeness.

I havent logged onto CP for ages even though I do come to look at the photos of the babies but your tattoo inspired me to log in and post a photo of my portrait tattoo of my girl Ivy, some of you might remember her. I had it about a year ago on my shoulder.


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

wow thats good


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> I love the tattoos! I absolutely love portrait tattoos and the one of Reuben is so good. It is am am azing likeness.
> 
> I havent logged onto CP for ages even though I do come to look at the photos of the babies but your tattoo inspired me to log in and post a photo of my portrait tattoo of my girl Ivy, some of you might remember her. I had it about a year ago on my shoulder.



Oh that's a BEAUTY!!! Great work...thank you for sharing!!!
Jill


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

gorgeous i want one of mckenzie and also one of an eagle that says dad underneath but i have like a huuuuge problem ...i am terrified of needles lol. i went for a tat on my 16th and i woulda had it done but wasnt old enough now ive had time to think i realise im too much of a wimp haha

yours is gorgeous they done a great job on the fur


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

It's_ nothing _like getting a 'shot'...the needles are grouped together like a comb...it's like getting 'scratched' with the comb...not poked iwth the needles...believe me...if it was so horrible...no one would get 2 tattoos...


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to agree with Jill on that one. I actually have had panic attacks about having blood drawn. It really isn't that bad, or I'd never be able to get one


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a tat of my Cat BuBu. She passed away 9 years ago. She was my life line in a very very Bad marriage. If not for Bu I would have lost the will to live! It was she and I for 6 years then I found a good Husband. She Passed a year after that at age 13. I feel like she knew I would be okay and that she could let go. I miss her terribly.


----------

